# Dozens killed, including Catholic priest, during Church attack in Central African Rep



## Vigilante

Just about everything BAD in this world is done by muslims!....When will the WORLD grow a set of balls and rid the earth of this blight?

 Muslim rebels attacked a Catholic parish in Bangui, the embattled capital of the Central African Republic, killing as many as 30 people, including the parish priest. The attack took place on Wednesday, when the Seleka rebels stormed the Our Lady of Fatima church compound with gunfire and grenades. Dozens of people, Christian and Muslim alike had taken refuge there to escape the fighting. The archdiocese of Bangui confirmed the death of Paul Emile Nzale. The 76-year-old parish priest. He's the second priest killed in the country this year, as a result of the on-going fighting. Both the Seleka and the... 

Dozens killed, including Catholic priest, during Church attack in Central African Republic


----------



## TheOldSchool

well fuck


----------



## shart_attack

This news should make The Far Left really happy.

I'm surprised the Prison Channel (MSNBC) hasn't already interrupted their weekend moneymaker to give us an update &#8212; followed by a parade.


----------



## TheOldSchool

the far left's blue balls have found a release


----------



## S.J.

Well, they have dark skin and they kill Christians and Jews.  Don't count on the United Nations to step in.


----------



## TheOldSchool

S.J. said:


> Well, they have dark skin and they kill Christians and Jews.  Don't count on the United Nations to step in.



The UN will shower them with riches and sate their hunger with the blood of white people


----------



## I.P.Freely

Vigilante said:


> Just about everything BAD in this world is done by muslims!....When will the WORLD grow a set of balls and rid the earth of this blight?
> 
> Muslim rebels attacked a Catholic parish in Bangui, the embattled capital of the Central African Republic, killing as many as 30 people, including the parish priest. The attack took place on Wednesday, when the Seleka rebels stormed the Our Lady of Fatima church compound with gunfire and grenades. Dozens of people, Christian and Muslim alike had taken refuge there to escape the fighting. The archdiocese of Bangui confirmed the death of Paul Emile Nzale. The 76-year-old parish priest. He's the second priest killed in the country this year, as a result of the on-going fighting. Both the Seleka and the...
> 
> Dozens killed, including Catholic priest, during Church attack in Central African Republic


 all religion is a load of old bollocks.
*'Mad Dog' the cannibal pictured eating SECOND Muslim in Central African Republic | Mail Online*


----------



## I.P.Freely

shart_attack said:


> This news should make The Far Left really happy.
> 
> I'm surprised the Prison Channel (MSNBC) hasn't already interrupted their weekend moneymaker to give us an update  followed by a parade.


I dont know about the far left, but I must admit both of these stories did nothing to damage my stance as an atheist.
*'Mad Dog' the cannibal pictured eating SECOND Muslim in Central African Republic | Mail Online*


----------



## waltky

Violence and massacres mark conflict in C.A.R....

*More than 5,000 dead in Central African Republic since December*
_September 12, 2014  — There are no headstones to mark these graves, no loving words, nothing to tell the world who lies in these two giant pits full of bodies, or why. Yet a handful of village elders are determined that nobody will be forgotten._


> These old men, their eyes clouded by cataracts and their ears hacked by machete blades, sit on dirty straw mats at a church and gather the names of the dead from broken survivors. They write each name carefully in Arabic with faded blue ink on lined paper, neatly folded and stored in the pocket of one man's tattered kaftan. The list is four pages long.  At least 5,186 people have died in Central African Republic since fighting between Muslims and Christians started in December, according to an Associated Press tally gleaned from more than 50 of the hardest-hit communities and the capital, Bangui. That's well more than double the death toll of about 2,000 cited by the United Nations back in April, when it approved a peacekeeping mission. The deaths have mounted steadily since, with no official record.
> 
> As the U.N. prepares to go into the Central African Republic next week, the death toll underscores how the aid is coming too late for thousands of victims. The about 2,000 extra troops to boost African forces fall short of the almost 7,000 authorized in April, with the rest expected by early 2015. Yet the conflict has turned out to be far more deadly than it was then, and warnings of potential mass carnage from former colonizer France and from the U.N. itself have gone unheeded.  "The international community said it wanted to put a stop to the genocide that was in the making. But months later, the war has not stopped, " says Joseph Bindoumi, president of the Central African Human Rights League, who collects handwritten testimonies from relatives stapled together with photos of their slain loved ones.  "On the contrary, it has gotten worse. Today, towns that were not under severe threat back in April have become the sites of true disasters."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boda resident Bashir Bebe stands near where a dozen Muslims were buried in the town of Boda, Central Africa Republic. More than 5,000 people have died in sectarian violence in the Central African Republic since December
> 
> Both life and death often go unrecorded in Central African Republic, a country of about 4.6 million that has long teetered on the edge of anarchy. Nobody knows just how many people have died in the grinding ethnic violence, and even the AP tally is almost certainly a fraction of the real toll.  The AP counted bodies and gathered numbers from dozens of survivors, priests, imams, human rights groups and local Red Cross workers, including those in a vast, remote swath of the west that makes up a third of the country. Many deaths here were not officially counted because the region is still dangerous and can barely be reached in torrential rains. Others were left out by overwhelmed aid workers but registered at mosques and at private Christian funerals.
> 
> The U.N. is not recording civilian deaths on its own, unlike in Iraq or Afghanistan, for example. And it took months to gather troops from different countries for the mission, which will take over from regional peacekeeping forces on Sept. 15, said Stephane Dujarric, spokesperson for the Secretary-General.  "Mobilizing troops for peacekeeping mission takes time because it's not like they're waiting in New York for us," Dujarric said Wednesday. "We have to go knock on doors for troops, for equipment, helicopters..."  The conflict started when Muslim rebels captured the capital last March, for the first time since independence from France in 1960. The rebels, known as the Seleka, killed hundreds, possibly thousands of Christians, leaving families to push the bodies of their loved ones to cemeteries in wheelbarrows and carts. Even when Christian militias forced the rebels to withdraw in late January, they killed as they went.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Godboy

I.P.Freely said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> This news should make The Far Left really happy.
> 
> I'm surprised the Prison Channel (MSNBC) hasn't already interrupted their weekend moneymaker to give us an update  followed by a parade.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about the far left, but I must admit both of these stories did nothing to damage my stance as an atheist.
> *'Mad Dog' the cannibal pictured eating SECOND Muslim in Central African Republic | Mail Online*
Click to expand...




I.P.Freely said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just about everything BAD in this world is done by muslims!....When will the WORLD grow a set of balls and rid the earth of this blight?
> 
> Muslim rebels attacked a Catholic parish in Bangui, the embattled capital of the Central African Republic, killing as many as 30 people, including the parish priest. The attack took place on Wednesday, when the Seleka rebels stormed the Our Lady of Fatima church compound with gunfire and grenades. Dozens of people, Christian and Muslim alike had taken refuge there to escape the fighting. The archdiocese of Bangui confirmed the death of Paul Emile Nzale. The 76-year-old parish priest. He's the second priest killed in the country this year, as a result of the on-going fighting. Both the Seleka and the...
> 
> Dozens killed, including Catholic priest, during Church attack in Central African Republic
> 
> 
> 
> all religion is a load of old bollocks.
> *'Mad Dog' the cannibal pictured eating SECOND Muslim in Central African Republic | Mail Online*
Click to expand...

As an atheist myself, i would hsve to agree. Islam however is by far the most dangerous religion. That religion costs the lives of countless people every year. During Ramadan (their most holy time of year) is when the most violence occurs. They come out of those mosques, all worked up into a frenzy by the the posion their local Imam spews, and they want to kill, and they always do. Ramadan is a dark time.


----------



## MDiver

Organized religion has always been the bane of humanity, however, Islam is the worst of the lot. 
Sadly, because of bleeding-heart liberals, the mayhem will continue increasing, while they stay in denial about the overall threat.


----------



## waltky

Prob'ly dem Mooslamics don't want a woman runnin' things...

*Central African Republic leader leaves UN early due to violence in Bangui*
_29 Sept.`15  - Central African Republic's interim president, Catherine Samba-Panza, left the United Nations General Assembly in New York on Monday to return home due to the worst violence in the capital of her country this year, two Western diplomats said._


> Around 30 people have been killed and over 100 more injured in three days of intercommunal clashes in Bangui, a city secured by U.N. and French peacekeepers. The violence has sparked fears that Samba-Panza could be overthrown.  "She left (New York) to go back to Central Africa because of the security situation," a diplomat told Reuters.
> 
> Earlier, hundreds of prisoners escaped from the main jail in the capital and U.N. peacekeepers fired warning shots to disperse thousands of protesters calling for the rearming of the army. At least one person was killed.  "There is no one in the prison," said a senior gendarmerie source, referring to the Ngaraba jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Samba-Panza, interim President of the Central African Republic, addresses a plenary meeting of the United Nations Sustainable Development Summit 2015 at the United Nations headquarters in Manhattan, New York September 26, 2015. More than 150 world leaders are expected to attend the three day summit to formally adopt an ambitious new sustainable development agenda, according to a U.N. press statement.
> 
> In New York, U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon and the U.N. Security Council condemned the violence.  "(Ban) strongly condemns all acts of violence and calls for an immediate end to the unacceptable violence and retaliatory attacks," his press office said. "He urges the Central African Republic’s Transitional Authority to do everything within its means to prevent further violence."  The Security Council warned in a statement that it remains prepared to blacklist individuals and entities that undermine peace and stability in the country.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Claudette

MDiver said:


> Organized religion has always been the bane of humanity, however, Islam is the worst of the lot.
> Sadly, because of bleeding-heart liberals, the mayhem will continue increasing, while they stay in denial about the overall threat.



I agree. Religion is the bane of the world when you consider all the wars that have been fought in the name of religion and the millions who have died fighting those wars.

Muslims are the worst though. If you aren't a Muslim then you are someone they will kill.

Until the world gets sick of this shit they will continue to do what they do.

There are no innocent Muslims in my book. There are billions out there who don't kill but they do nothing about those that do. They are just as guilty as the killers are.


----------



## MDiver

Claudette said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Organized religion has always been the bane of humanity, however, Islam is the worst of the lot.
> Sadly, because of bleeding-heart liberals, the mayhem will continue increasing, while they stay in denial about the overall threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Religion is the bane of the world when you consider all the wars that have been fought in the name of religion and the millions who have died fighting those wars.
> 
> Muslims are the worst though. If you aren't a Muslim then you are someone they will kill.
> 
> Until the world gets sick of this shit they will continue to do what they do.
> 
> There are no innocent Muslims in my book. There are billions out there who don't kill but they do nothing about those that do. They are just as guilty as the killers are.
Click to expand...

Well, there are some Muslims in the U.S. that have been here for several generations and are not actually practicing Muslims, just Muslims in name and are not a threat.  The rest need to be offered the option of leaving peaceably, or being driven out by force.  If you see their women wearing hijabs or burkas, those aren't here to live freely and in peace, they are here for the purpose of ridding us of the U.S. Constitution and replacing it with Sharia and the Hadith.


----------



## Osomir

Claudette said:


> I agree. Religion is the bane of the world when you consider all the wars that have been fought in the name of religion and the millions who have died fighting those wars.
> 
> Muslims are the worst though. If you aren't a Muslim then you are someone they will kill.
> 
> Until the world gets sick of this shit they will continue to do what they do.
> 
> There are no innocent Muslims in my book. There are billions out there who don't kill but they do nothing about those that do. They are just as guilty as the killers are.



This is the language of genocide. You're a blight to world peace and stability.


----------



## MDiver

Genocide doesn't give the individual or group the option of leaving peaceably and genocide doesn't push the enemy out, it only kills the enemy with no mercy.  Nazi Germany was genocidal.  It didn't push the Jews out, it rounded them up in every country they conquered and annihilated them.  I'm not in favor of annihilating any people, only offering an evil religion the option to leave and if they refuse, forcibly sending them to Islamic nations where they can be amongst their own.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Claudette said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Organized religion has always been the bane of humanity, however, Islam is the worst of the lot.
> Sadly, because of bleeding-heart liberals, the mayhem will continue increasing, while they stay in denial about the overall threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Religion is the bane of the world when you consider all the wars that have been fought in the name of religion and the millions who have died fighting those wars.
> 
> Muslims are the worst though. If you aren't a Muslim then you are someone they will kill.
> 
> Until the world gets sick of this shit they will continue to do what they do.
> 
> There are no innocent Muslims in my book. There are billions out there who don't kill but they do nothing about those that do. They are just as guilty as the killers are.
Click to expand...

No war has ever been fought in the name of religion.  Ever. 

But by all means, keep flaunting your ignorance.


----------



## MDiver

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Organized religion has always been the bane of humanity, however, Islam is the worst of the lot.
> Sadly, because of bleeding-heart liberals, the mayhem will continue increasing, while they stay in denial about the overall threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Religion is the bane of the world when you consider all the wars that have been fought in the name of religion and the millions who have died fighting those wars.
> 
> Muslims are the worst though. If you aren't a Muslim then you are someone they will kill.
> 
> Until the world gets sick of this shit they will continue to do what they do.
> 
> There are no innocent Muslims in my book. There are billions out there who don't kill but they do nothing about those that do. They are just as guilty as the killers are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No war has ever been fought in the name of religion.  Ever.
> 
> But by all means, keep flaunting your ignorance.
Click to expand...

Rather than go through a litany of various wars, let us just cite the Catholic backed war against England for its creation of the Church of England and confiscation of Catholic properties and wealth.


----------



## MDiver

Of course, there's also Islam's wars into Europe to spread Islam.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> Just about everything BAD in this world is done by muslims!....When will the WORLD grow a set of balls and rid the earth of this blight?
> 
> Muslim rebels attacked a Catholic parish in Bangui, the embattled capital of the Central African Republic, killing as many as 30 people, including the parish priest. The attack took place on Wednesday, when the Seleka rebels stormed the Our Lady of Fatima church compound with gunfire and grenades. Dozens of people, Christian and Muslim alike had taken refuge there to escape the fighting. The archdiocese of Bangui confirmed the death of Paul Emile Nzale. The 76-year-old parish priest. He's the second priest killed in the country this year, as a result of the on-going fighting. Both the Seleka and the...
> 
> Dozens killed, including Catholic priest, during Church attack in Central African Republic


Just the children of God, up to their usual murderous nonsense...


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just about everything BAD in this world is done by muslims!....When will the WORLD grow a set of balls and rid the earth of this blight?
> 
> Muslim rebels attacked a Catholic parish in Bangui, the embattled capital of the Central African Republic, killing as many as 30 people, including the parish priest. The attack took place on Wednesday, when the Seleka rebels stormed the Our Lady of Fatima church compound with gunfire and grenades. Dozens of people, Christian and Muslim alike had taken refuge there to escape the fighting. The archdiocese of Bangui confirmed the death of Paul Emile Nzale. The 76-year-old parish priest. He's the second priest killed in the country this year, as a result of the on-going fighting. Both the Seleka and the...
> 
> Dozens killed, including Catholic priest, during Church attack in Central African Republic
> 
> 
> 
> Just the children of God, up to their usual murderous nonsense...
Click to expand...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just about everything BAD in this world is done by muslims!....When will the WORLD grow a set of balls and rid the earth of this blight?
> 
> Muslim rebels attacked a Catholic parish in Bangui, the embattled capital of the Central African Republic, killing as many as 30 people, including the parish priest. The attack took place on Wednesday, when the Seleka rebels stormed the Our Lady of Fatima church compound with gunfire and grenades. Dozens of people, Christian and Muslim alike had taken refuge there to escape the fighting. The archdiocese of Bangui confirmed the death of Paul Emile Nzale. The 76-year-old parish priest. He's the second priest killed in the country this year, as a result of the on-going fighting. Both the Seleka and the...
> 
> Dozens killed, including Catholic priest, during Church attack in Central African Republic
> 
> 
> 
> Just the children of God, up to their usual murderous nonsense...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as a good religion.  Now you know.


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just about everything BAD in this world is done by muslims!....When will the WORLD grow a set of balls and rid the earth of this blight?
> 
> Muslim rebels attacked a Catholic parish in Bangui, the embattled capital of the Central African Republic, killing as many as 30 people, including the parish priest. The attack took place on Wednesday, when the Seleka rebels stormed the Our Lady of Fatima church compound with gunfire and grenades. Dozens of people, Christian and Muslim alike had taken refuge there to escape the fighting. The archdiocese of Bangui confirmed the death of Paul Emile Nzale. The 76-year-old parish priest. He's the second priest killed in the country this year, as a result of the on-going fighting. Both the Seleka and the...
> 
> Dozens killed, including Catholic priest, during Church attack in Central African Republic
> 
> 
> 
> Just the children of God, up to their usual murderous nonsense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a good religion.  Now you know.
Click to expand...

When you have the IQ of a banana slug, YOU would believe that!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just about everything BAD in this world is done by muslims!....When will the WORLD grow a set of balls and rid the earth of this blight?
> 
> Muslim rebels attacked a Catholic parish in Bangui, the embattled capital of the Central African Republic, killing as many as 30 people, including the parish priest. The attack took place on Wednesday, when the Seleka rebels stormed the Our Lady of Fatima church compound with gunfire and grenades. Dozens of people, Christian and Muslim alike had taken refuge there to escape the fighting. The archdiocese of Bangui confirmed the death of Paul Emile Nzale. The 76-year-old parish priest. He's the second priest killed in the country this year, as a result of the on-going fighting. Both the Seleka and the...
> 
> Dozens killed, including Catholic priest, during Church attack in Central African Republic
> 
> 
> 
> Just the children of God, up to their usual murderous nonsense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a good religion.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have the IQ of a banana slug, YOU would believe that!
Click to expand...

I'll bite, name a good one?  Oh right, there aren't any...


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just about everything BAD in this world is done by muslims!....When will the WORLD grow a set of balls and rid the earth of this blight?
> 
> Muslim rebels attacked a Catholic parish in Bangui, the embattled capital of the Central African Republic, killing as many as 30 people, including the parish priest. The attack took place on Wednesday, when the Seleka rebels stormed the Our Lady of Fatima church compound with gunfire and grenades. Dozens of people, Christian and Muslim alike had taken refuge there to escape the fighting. The archdiocese of Bangui confirmed the death of Paul Emile Nzale. The 76-year-old parish priest. He's the second priest killed in the country this year, as a result of the on-going fighting. Both the Seleka and the...
> 
> Dozens killed, including Catholic priest, during Church attack in Central African Republic
> 
> 
> 
> Just the children of God, up to their usual murderous nonsense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a good religion.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have the IQ of a banana slug, YOU would believe that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bite, name a good one?  Oh right, there aren't any...
Click to expand...


All have faults, unlike YOU, and your atheist friends, that have nothing good going for them!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the children of God, up to their usual murderous nonsense...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a good religion.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have the IQ of a banana slug, YOU would believe that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bite, name a good one?  Oh right, there aren't any...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All have faults, unlike YOU, and your atheist friends, that have nothing good going for them!
Click to expand...

Atheists and Theists are both morons.  And I noticed you were unable to name a good religion?  That's because there are none...


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a good religion.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have the IQ of a banana slug, YOU would believe that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bite, name a good one?  Oh right, there aren't any...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All have faults, unlike YOU, and your atheist friends, that have nothing good going for them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atheists and Theists are both morons.  And I noticed you were unable to name a good religion?  That's because there are none...
Click to expand...


Even Islam is a good religion, when not controlled by inbreds, such as yourself!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a good religion.  Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> When you have the IQ of a banana slug, YOU would believe that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bite, name a good one?  Oh right, there aren't any...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All have faults, unlike YOU, and your atheist friends, that have nothing good going for them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atheists and Theists are both morons.  And I noticed you were unable to name a good religion?  That's because there are none...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Islam is a good religion, when not controlled by inbreds, such as yourself!
Click to expand...

If I controlled Islam it would look like this:


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you have the IQ of a banana slug, YOU would believe that!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite, name a good one?  Oh right, there aren't any...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All have faults, unlike YOU, and your atheist friends, that have nothing good going for them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atheists and Theists are both morons.  And I noticed you were unable to name a good religion?  That's because there are none...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Islam is a good religion, when not controlled by inbreds, such as yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I controlled Islam it would look like this:
Click to expand...

Always with the sexual fantasy!.... You really need to try for the real thing, now that you're 60 years old!...Even BUY it, you're outlook on life may change!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite, name a good one?  Oh right, there aren't any...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All have faults, unlike YOU, and your atheist friends, that have nothing good going for them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atheists and Theists are both morons.  And I noticed you were unable to name a good religion?  That's because there are none...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Islam is a good religion, when not controlled by inbreds, such as yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I controlled Islam it would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always with the sexual fantasy!.... You really need to try for the real thing, now that you're 60 years old!...Even BUY it, you're outlook on life may change!
Click to expand...

I gave up schoolgirls when I was a schoolboy.  Still, even all these decades later, I haven't forgotten.


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> All have faults, unlike YOU, and your atheist friends, that have nothing good going for them!
> 
> 
> 
> Atheists and Theists are both morons.  And I noticed you were unable to name a good religion?  That's because there are none...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Islam is a good religion, when not controlled by inbreds, such as yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I controlled Islam it would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always with the sexual fantasy!.... You really need to try for the real thing, now that you're 60 years old!...Even BUY it, you're outlook on life may change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave up schoolgirls when I was a schoolboy.  Still, even all these decades later, I haven't forgotten.
Click to expand...


*Edit*


----------



## Claudette

Osomir said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Religion is the bane of the world when you consider all the wars that have been fought in the name of religion and the millions who have died fighting those wars.
> 
> Muslims are the worst though. If you aren't a Muslim then you are someone they will kill.
> 
> Until the world gets sick of this shit they will continue to do what they do.
> 
> There are no innocent Muslims in my book. There are billions out there who don't kill but they do nothing about those that do. They are just as guilty as the killers are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the language of genocide. You're a blight to world peace and stability.
Click to expand...


*Edit.*


----------



## waltky

Where will these refugees go?

*5,000 flee Central African Republic camp after rebel attack*
_Nov 11,`15 -- U.N. officials say at least five people are dead and thousands have fled a camp for displaced people in Central African Republic after it came under attack by rebel fighters._


> The violence took place in the northern town of Batangafo, the U.N. refugee agency said Wednesday. A preliminary report says that Muslim fighters killed five people in retaliation after two young Muslims had been killed earlier in the day there.
> 
> Charles Mballa, the UNHCR's deputy representative in the country, condemned the "horrific acts."
> 
> Tensions are mounting ahead of national elections set for late December in Central African Republic. As a result of violence over the last few years, some 860,000 people have been forced from their homes. Pope Francis is due to visit the capital later this month.
> 
> News from The Associated Press


----------

